# ONR and bug pad



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I use the incredimitt and ONR for washing.
But it doesn't remove the bug splatter that well, as the mitt is so soft and has no bite (which is certainly a good thing).

Would the below be effective, or are these things dangerous, would it cause damage.

https://www.monzacarcare.com/cleaning-tools/monza-bug--tar-cleaning-pad/0/

Any suggestions?

Regards


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

pre spray with citrus pre wash? Or pre spray and power wash first at garage?


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I did think of citrus pre wash. 
Does it have to be rinsed off before the bucket wash. 
Could I spray with citrus pre wash, then go straight to the ONR bucket method?
Or citrus pre wash, then spray ONR (like usual) then the ONR bucket method. 

Does the citrus pre rinse encapsulate the grit like the ONR pre spray would?

Regards


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you tried a noodle mitt or just a MF cloth soaked in your ONR bucket for going around the front/bugged areas.

I have done the Citrus Spray, followed by ONR Spray before and, TBH, I thought it didn't make a lot of difference to using ONR on it's own. By that, I mean that I've always found ONR to be more than adequate for the job.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sometimes a prespray with ONR will do the job, generally most APC's should work well or you can place a damp/wet cloth over the bugs and leave for a few minutes. Often just re-hydrating the bugs will make their removal much easier.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Those bug pads are much like clay cloths and pads, if you use pressure and scrub on a dirty panel they can cause horrific marks, if you use some common sense and don't apply pressure, they work very well indeed


----------

